

Ask HN: developing for iphone? - darwinw

Hi everybody,<p>I want to ask if anyone has tried developing for iphone. how steep is the learning curve for objective C, development tools, etc if you are coming from C,C++,C#, Visual Studio, Eclipse?
======
soc
I had a similar background and it took just a couple of weeks to get the
basics down. I would just start by trying some of the online tutorials for
obj-c/iphone and/or an iphone sdk book.

Start writing a few simple apps and you will be up to speed in no time.

Also, if you are interested in gaming the cocos2d library is very helpful.

------
tvon
If you want to get your feet wet in Objective-C and Cocoa-like API's (assuming
you don't have a Mac), I suggest taking a look at GNUstep:
<http://www.gnustep.org/>.

------
darwinw
thanks for the advice

